# الاختبارات الهامة لنظام Hvac



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (19 مايو 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ 
اخوانى الاعزاء تحية طيبة وبعد

الموضوع يهدف بشكل كبير او بمعنى اصح اتمنى ان يصل ليكون مرجع هام لكل مهندس تبريد وتكييف قادم على مشروع لاول مرة فى حياتة العملية لذلك ادعو الله ان نتكاتف جميعا وبالاخص مهندسى المشاريع التنفيذ والتصميم والمعايرة والموازنة داخل المشاريع ) فى اثراء هذا الموضوع 
ولكى اسهل على الجميع المشاركة سيكون الرد من قبل ذوى الخبرة فى احد المواضيع التالية :-


1 - كيفية عمل الاختبارات اللازمة للداكت والصاج من حيث الجودة وطريقة التركيب والعزل الخ .....
2 - الاختبارات اللازمة للمواسير من حيث نوعية المواسير طريقة اللحام والتوصيل والاختبارات المختلفة وكذلك انواع العزل وطرقة المختلفة.
3 - طرق اختبار وتوصيل وحدات مناولة الهواء AHU .
4 - طرق توصيل واختبار وتركيب وحدات ملف-مروحة FAN COIL .
5 - طرق التحكم واختبار هذة الانظمة ومعايرتها .
6 - انواع الصمامات التى ممكن ان يراها اى مهندس مشاريع داخل انظمة التكييف بالموقع وطرق تركيبها وطريقة الضبط والمعايرة.
7 - باقى مشتملات النظام من جريلات هواء وموزعات الخ.......

اما عن نظام ادارة المبانى وطريقة التحكم من خلالة فى انظمة التكييف بالمبنى فإن شاء الله بصدد اعداد موضوع كامل عنة سيكون مفاجأة 

هذا بالنسبة للردود ولكى نجعل الموضوع اكثر تنظيما:- 

سيتم اختيار احدى هذة النقاط كعنوان بالنسبة للرد او اضافة المعلومات وتكون لون الكتابة الاحمر.
اما بالنسبة للاسئلة فيجب وضع السؤال فى خانة عنوان الرد ويتم التوضيح او التفصيل فى خانة الرد باللون الازرق.

اترككم فى رعاية الله وامنة وجزاكم الله خيرا​


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (23 مايو 2008)

لا اله الا الله

الا يوجد مهندس موقع واحد لدية خبرة فى المواضيع المذكورة 
ام انة يوجد العديد ويبخلون علينا بالمعلومات
ام ان الموضوع غير مفهوم وانا فشلت فى توصيل الفكرة

اجيبونى يا احبائى واخوانى اعضاء المنتدى


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (24 مايو 2008)

م / ابراهيم قشانه قال:


> لا اله الا الله
> 
> الا يوجد مهندس موقع واحد لدية خبرة فى المواضيع المذكورة
> ام انة يوجد العديد ويبخلون علينا بالمعلومات
> ...


 
مــا شاء الله عليك أخي الفاضل المهندس إبراهيم​فكره بالفعل متميزة ​ولاكن نحن جميعا ننتظر المهندسين ذو ألخبره في هذه المجالات ​​أما انك فشلت في صياغة الموضوع أو توصيله ​فلا تقلق :70: الموضوع مفهوم للغاية وبسيط جداا​تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق​:84:​​والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله​
​​


----------



## karamhanfy (24 مايو 2008)

*امنى انشاء الله ان يكون ما يتحدث عنه المهندس ابرهيم فى ما يلى*

اتمنى انشاء الله ان يكون ما يتحدث عنه المهندس ابرهيم قشانه فى ما يلى​ 

هذا التقرير منقول من الكود المصرى كود التكييف الباب الرابع باب الاختبار والضبط والموازنه​ 






اخوكم كرم نصار


----------



## عوبد الورد (26 مايو 2008)

مــا شاء الله عليك أخي الفاضل المهندس إبراهيم
فكره بالفعل متميزة 
ولاكن نحن جميعا ننتظر المهندسين ذو ألخبره في هذه المجالات


----------



## طلال شعبان (27 مايو 2008)

أخى العزيز :ـ الهندس ابراهيم
السلام عليكم
الموضوع ممتاز وتمنيت ان اكون احد المشاركين فى اتراء النقاش و نظرا لوجودى خارج بلدى الحبيب لغرض علاج ابنتى ، وافقكم الله وبارك الله فيك.


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (31 مايو 2008)

طلال شعبان قال:


> أخى العزيز :ـ الهندس ابراهيم
> السلام عليكم
> الموضوع ممتاز وتمنيت ان اكون احد المشاركين فى اتراء النقاش و نظرا لوجودى خارج بلدى الحبيب لغرض علاج ابنتى ، وافقكم الله وبارك الله فيك.


 

الف الف سلامة لابنتك الغالية شفاها الله وعافاها اللهم اشفى مرضانا ومرضى المسلمين فى انتظار عودتك اخى الكريم والاطئنان على الابنة الغالية


----------



## احمد عبود حسين (3 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## وليد البنا (3 يونيو 2008)

*طرق اختبار وتوصيل وحدات مناولة الهواء Ahu .*

مشاركه بسيطه منى check list ممتازه لاستلام المواقع وبتركز جدا على انظمة المركزى المعتمده على AHU​ 
:13:الملف فى المرفقاااااات:13:​


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (7 يوليو 2008)

thanks eng waled


----------



## هبة شوقى (7 يوليو 2008)

اريد معلومات عن plenumb Box المستخدم فى اعمال التكييف
اريد معلومات عن Fire Damperالمستخدم فى اعمال التكييف


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (7 يوليو 2008)

هبة شوقى قال:


> اريد معلومات عن plenumb Box المستخدم فى اعمال التكييف
> اريد معلومات عن Fire Damperالمستخدم فى اعمال التكييف


​FIRE DAMPER 
TERMINOLOGY AND DEFINITIONS​Access Door: [FONT=Arial,Arial]All installed fire dampers must be accessible for inspection and/or testing by the local authorities. If fire dampers are not accessible from a grill or register, an access door in the ductwork is required.​[/FONT]Ceiling Radiation Damper: [FONT=Arial,Arial]A device designed to impede the spread of fire through openings in ceiling membranes. Its construction includes a galvanized steel frame and a fusible link, a heat sensitive device (usually set at 165° F). When the fusible link opens, it releases the damper components to close. When the damper components close, the damper will restrict the migration of fire. Ceiling radiation dampers are required in fire rated floor/ceiling and roof/ceiling assemblies and where local codes dictate.​[/FONT]Collar: [FONT=Arial,Arial]On a Type-C damper, the collar is the portion of the damper that attaches to the duct. Collars can be round, oval or square/rectangular.​[/FONT]Fire Damper: [FONT=Arial,Arial]A device designed to impede the spread of fire through walls, floors and partitions. Its construction includes a galvanized steel frame and a fusible link, a heat sensitive device (usually set at 165° F). When the fusible link opens it releases the damper components to close. When the damper components close the damper will restrict the migration of fire. Fire damper products are listed with hourly ratings, see “Fire Rating” below. They are also listed as standard (static) dampers or dynamic dampers.​[/FONT]Standard Fire Damper: [FONT=Arial,Arial]A fire damper that is listed and approved for use in duct systems where the HVAC system blower will be cycled off during an alarm (probably turned off by means of an automatic fire detector). Also referred to as a static fire damper.​[/FONT]Dynamic Fire Damper: [FONT=Arial,Arial]A fire damper that is listed and approved for applications where the HVAC system blower may continue to run during an alarm. Dynamic fire dampers are rated to close against moving air measured in feet-per-minute (fpm) velocity.​[/FONT]Fire Damper Installation:​[FONT=Arial,Arial]Fire dampers are required in the penetrations of fire-rated walls, floors and partitions. All fire dampers must be sleeved and all sleeves must be secured in place with retaining angles (and break away connections when attached to duct systems). See installation instructions for detailed information.​[/FONT]Fire Rating of 1.5 Hours: [FONT=Arial,Arial]Fire dampers must have a rating that is at least 75% of the rating of the barrier so a 1.5 hour-rated damper can be installed in a fire barrier rated for 2 hours or less.​[/FONT]Fire Rating of 3 Hours: [FONT=Arial,Arial]Fire dampers with a 3-hour rating can be installed in fire barriers rated at 4 hours or less.​[/FONT]Frame: [FONT=Arial,Arial]The portion of the fire damper that houses the damper blades, fusible link, locking ramps, transitions and springs (if springs are required).​[/FONT]Framed Retaining Angles: [FONT=Arial,Arial]Framed retaining angles attach to the sleeve on both sides of the fire rated floor, wall or partition to secure it in place. The framed retaining angle must also cover the openings between the outside of the sleeve and the inside of the hole in the fire rated barrier. Framed retaining angles do not attach to the fire rated barrier (See Installation Instructions).

Fusible Link: A temperature sensitive device that holds the damper components in the open position, which in turn, allows air to pass through. When the fusible link opens, it releases the damper components to close, and they will stay closed until a new fusible link is installed. The temperature rating of the standard fusible link is 165° F. Different temperature ratings are available.​[/FONT]Locking Ramp: [FONT=Arial,Arial]On a fire damper, the locking ramp catches and locks the leading blade of the curtain when it closes. They are installed on all fire dampers that have stainless steel springs. There are two locking ramps per damper, one on each side.​[/FONT]Micro-Switch: [FONT=Arial,Arial]The micro-switch is a single pole, double throw switch with a set of normally open contacts and a set of normally closed contacts. The micro-switch will trip when the fire damper curtain closes. When the switch is tripped, the contacts that close can complete an alarm circuit to a control station that alerts the operator of which fire damper is closed. Also, the contacts that open can shut down the HVAC system blower motor.​[/FONT]Pressure, Low: [FONT=Arial,Arial]2 inches w.c. or less, the joints of the transition and collar are not sealed with caulk.​[/FONT]Pressure, Medium: [FONT=Arial,Arial]3 inches w.c. and higher, the joints of the transition and collar are sealed with caulk or metal tape.​[/FONT]Pressure, High: [FONT=Arial,Arial]Up to 10 inches w.c., the joints of the transition and collar are welded.​[/FONT]Sleeve: [FONT=Arial,Arial]A metal housing for the fire damper that the framed retaining angles are to be attached. Sleeves are required on all fire dampers mounted in fire-rated walls, floors or partitions. See the installation instructions for details. The sleeve and damper assembly may be fabricated at the factory, in a shop or at the job site. The sleeve will always be smaller than the hole in the fire rated barrier so it can expand and contract without an adverse effect on proper operation of the damper.​[/FONT]Spring: [FONT=Arial,Arial]Different stainless steel springs are used to positively close the fire damper curtain when the fusible link opens. Springs are required for all fire dampers used in horizontal applications and all dynamic fire dampers. They are installed on both sides of the fire damper.​[/FONT]Transition (Enclosure): [FONT=Arial,Arial]On a Type-C damper, the rectangular piece of metal where the collar is attached. It will have a round, oval, square or rectangular hole where the collar attaches. In effect, a transition with a collar will convert an Type-A fire damper into a Type-C fire damper.​[/FONT]Type-A Fire Damper: [FONT=Arial,Arial]Used when the airflow interruption from the stack of blades in the fire damper frame is not a prime concern or consideration. Type-A dampers are the easiest and fastest type to install and are mostly used in low-pressure part of duct systems (up to 2” w.c.).​[/FONT]Type-B Fire Damper: [FONT=Arial,Arial]Used when airflow or velocity in the duct is a concern. The stack of blades in the fire damper frame is kept out of the air stream. Compared to an Type-A damper, the total square inches of free area in a Type-B damper is increased and the pressure drop is reduced.​[/FONT]Type-C Fire Damper: [FONT=Arial,Arial]Used in applications where a fire damper with 100% free area is desired. Usually​[/FONT]


----------



## azou55 (30 نوفمبر 2010)

الاختبار والضبط والموازنة والاستلام

1--4 عام



1-4/1 الهدف من هذا الباب هو تحديد برنامج شامل للاختبارات والضغط والموازنة لاستلام جميع مكونات نظام تكييف الهواء والتهوية.



1-4/2 يجب توفير المقاول لجميع الأجهزة والمستندات والطاقم الفنى وسوف تجرى أعمال الاختبار والضغط والموازنة بمعرفته وتحت مسئوليته.



1-4/3 يجب أن يتم تشغيل المعدات طبقاً لمتطلبات وتوصيات المصانع.



1-4/4 يجب أن تجرى أعمال الاختبار والضغط والموازنة فى حضور مهندس المالك ويجب أخطاره بفترة لا تقل عن سبعة أيام قبل إجراء الاختبار ويلتزم المقاول باستكمال واستمرار وإعادة الاختبارات حتى يتأكد مهندس المالك من أن المتطلبات الواردة فى المواصفات والرسومات ومستندات التعاقد والمتعلقة بالبيانات الفنية وطريقة التركيب قد تم تحقيقها الكامل واعتماده للاختبارات.



1-4/5 يجب أن يتواكب أعمال الاختبارات والضغط والموازنة مع تقدم أعمال التركيب بالموقع طبقاً لمستندات التعاقد وهذا الكود.



1-4/6 يجب على المقاول استبدال أو إصلاح أى عيوب ناتجة من التركيب أو المواد أو الأداء أو الضغط أو عدم تطابق مع المواصفات أو أى عيوب أخرى تظهر أثناء الاختبارات وذلك بدون أى تكلفة إضافية على المالك ويتم بعد الإصلاح إعادة الاختبارات على حساب المقاول حتى يتم التأكد من عدم وجود أى عيوب وأن الجزء المختبر يعمل بالكفاءة المطلوبة طبقاً للمواصفات واعتماد مهندس المالك .



1-4/7 يجب على المقاول تحديد الطاقم الفنى المؤهل لهذه النوعية من الأعمال أو الشركة المتخصصة من بدء أعمال التركيبات للقيام بمراجعة الرسومات التنفيذية وإضافة ما يلزم لأعمال الاختبار والضغط والموازنة واعتماد الرسومات التنفيذية بصلاحيتها لهذه الأعمال وكذلك القيام بزيارة الموقع للتأكد من تحقيق هذه المتطلبات قبل الغلق عليها وخلال هذه الزيارات يتم التأكد من أن جميع الوصلات وخوانق الهواء ومحكمات المياه والمحابس من النوعية المحددة وتم تركيبها طبقاً لمتطلبات مستندات التعاقد وأن ما تم تركيبه يمكنه من تحقيق أعمال الضبط والموازنة وجميع هذه المتطلبات تتم على حساب المقاول .



1-4/8 جميع الفراغات التى يمر بها الهواء بدون مجارى صاج سوف يتم اختبارها ضد التسريب وسوف يتم معالجة أى شقوق بها أو مواد مسامية تسبب تسريب للهواء وجميع الفراغات حول المواسير ومجارى الهواء وحامل الكابلات أو أى خدمات أخرى تحقق هذه الأماكن يجب أيضاً معالجتها من التسريب ويجب على المسئول عن الإختبارات توفير مصدر هواء تقاس حتى يمكن تطبيق ضغط استاتيكى ضعف الضغط الاستاتيكى المطلوب لهذا الفراغ للتأكد من أن معدل التسريب الداخل أو الخارج لا يزيد عن 2% من كمية الهواء المصممة لهذه الفراغات .



1-4/9 يجب أن يتم ضبط كميات الهواء لكل مدخل أو مخرج فى حدود + 5% من كمية الهواء المصممة وكذلك بالنسبة لمعدلات السريان .



1-4/10 جميع الاختبارات يجب تسجيلها ويتم تقديمها فى تقرير من ثلاث نسخ نسختين للمالك ونسخة للمقاول .



1-4/11 جميع مستلزمات الضبط من خوانق ومحابس … وخلافه ويتم وضع علامات دائمة لأوضاع الضبط كما يتم ضبط وغلق أجهزة الضبط فى الوضع المطلوب وبحيث يمكن اعادة الوضع فى حالة التغيير لأى سبب من الأسباب.



1-4/12 يجب أن يكون اختبار الأداء للمعدات تحت ظروف التشغيل المختلفة.



1-4/13 يجب إجراء جميع أعمال الاختبارات والضبط والموازنة طبقاً للمواصفات القياسية لأنظمة الموازنة الأمريكية أو ما يماثلها.



1-4/14 يجب على المقاول توفير وسائل الأمان أثناء التجارب وجميع التلفيات أو الأضرار التى تنتج عن أعمال الفحص والاختبار والضبط والموازنة تصحح على حساب المقاول.



2-4 التقديمات



2-4/1 يجب على المقاول تقديم سابقة الخبرة ومؤهلات المختصين بأعمال الاختبارات والضبط والموازنة طبقاً لمتطلبات مستندات العطاء .



2-4/2 يجب على المسئولين عن إجراء الاختبارات تقديم المستندات الآتية :

- إجراءات ونموذج التسجيل لكل اختبار.

- البرنامج الزمنى للاختبارات.

- تقارير معتمدة من مسئول الاختبارات والضبط والموازنة لاعتماده بمعرفة مهندس المالك.

- قائمة بانواع أجهزة القياس مرفق بها ، بالوحات لكل جهاز بها الدقة والحساسية وشهادات المعايرة لهم .



3-4 الفحص والاختبار



3-4/1 الفحص والاختبار خلال التصنيع:



3-4/1/1 ممثل المالك له الحق فى متابعة التصنيع وفحص اختبار ما يلزم وذلك بالمصانع المصنعة وورش المقاول وذلك لجميع المعدات والمهمات الموردة مجال التعاقد وتكون جميع التكاليف على حساب المقاول طبقاً لمستندات الطرح والتعاقد.



3-4/2/1 يمكن لممثل المالك تحديد واختيار هيئة مستقله أو أكثر لعمل الاختبارات اللازمة.



3-4/3/1 فى حالة تحديد المواصفات لاختبار معين يلتزم المقاول بتوفير ما يلزم فى مكان التصنيع فى حضور ممثل المالك ويتحمل المقاول جميع النفقات والتكاليف .



3-4/2 الفحص والاختبار بالموقع:



3-4/1/2 اختبارات الضغط شبكات للمواسير والمعدات .

3-4/1/1/2 يتم اختبار دوائر المواسير بعد اكتمال التركيب لكل جزء من الأعمال الميكانيكية ويتم إعادة الاختبار فى حالة عمل أى تعديلات بعد التركيب ويعنى إعادة الاختبار لهذا الجزء الذى تم به التعديل .

3-4/2/1/2 تخضع شبكة المواسير إلى اختبار ضغط استاتيكى لا يقل عن مرة ونصف ضغط التشغيل (أعلى ضغط تشغيل بالشبكة).

3-4/3/1/2 تختبر المعدات سابقة التجميع حتى ضغط التشغيل الأقصى المسموح به .



3-4/2/2 اختبار التسريب من مجارى الهواء .

3-4/1/2/2 تختبر جميع مجارى ذات الضغط المتوسط العالى فى الموقع أثناء التركيب وقبل العزل أما مجارى الهواء ذات الضغط المنخفض فتختبر اختباراً بصرياً (الإضاءه أو الدخان) ويجب أن لا يزيد طول مجارى الهواء الرأسى المختبرة عن 30 متراً والأفقية عن 45 متراً . وتختبر مجارى الهواء الرأسيه كل على حدة ويتم عزلها عن بقية النظام بواسطة مانعات تسرب. وكذلك تختبر مجارى الهواء الممددة فى ممرات رأسيه على أجزاء وذلك للمساح بإنشاء جدران الممر وتركيب المادة العازلة للمجارى بعد الاختبار .

3-4/2/2/2 يكون ضغط الاختبار لمجارى الضغط المتوسط والعالى

- مجارى الهواء ذات الضغط المتوسط 200 بسكال .

- مجارى الهواء ذات الضغط العالى 300 بسكان أو 500 بسكال زيادة عن ضغط التشغيل التصميمى لمجرى الهواء .

3-4/3/2/2 تخضع إجراءات التجارب طبقاً للمواصفات القياسية الامريكية أو ما يعادلها .



3-4/3/2الفحص البصرى 

3-4/1/3/2 يتم فحص الأعمال ومكوناتها للتأكد من أنها كاملة طبقاً لمستندات التنفيذ الفعلى .

3-4/2/3/2 يتم التأكد من جودة المنظر الخارجى مثل أعمال الدهان والطلاء ونظافة مجارى الهواء والأجهزة والمحطة وكذلك سهولة الوصول إلى الأجزاء التى تحتاج إلى صيانة دائمة.

3-4/3/3/2 يتم التدقيق على صحة تركيب أنظمة مجارى الهواء والمواسير وجميع ملحقاتها (موهنات الصوت الشبكية مخارج ومداخل الهواء، العزل .. الخ) وكذلك وسائل التحميل والحماية من العوامل الجوية .. الخ، كما يشمل أعمال المبانى المتعلقة بالأعمال الميكانيكية .

3-4/ 4/32/2يتم فحص تركيب وتحميل الأجهزة ومستلزماتها من حوامل مانعة للاهتزاز ووصلات مجارى الهواء المرنة وخلافه .

3-4/ 5/3/2يتم فحص تركيب جميع مكونات نظام التحكم وذلك للتأكد من تركيبها بأسلوب فنى صحيح وكامل .

3-4/ 6/3/2يتم التأكد من نظافة مرشحات الهواء (وصحة تركيبها وتركيب مقاييس فرق الضغط وكذلك إمكانية توفر العناصر المستبدلة.

3-4/ 7/3/2التأكد من التأريض السليم لأجهزة توزيع الهواء وأجهزة طرد الهواء .. الخ .

3-4/ 8/3/2يتم التأكد من السد حول الفتحات من وإلى الغرف .

3-4/ 9/3/2تم التدقيق على تركيبات أنظمة التهوية والتكييف بالأسقف (التجميع وإمكانية الفك، العزل الصوتى، العزل الحرارى) .

3-4/ 10/3/2يتم فحص اللوحات الكهربائية للتأكد من احتوائها على المكونات الصحيحة واختبار كفاءتها وكذلك سلامة التركيبات والتجديدات الكهربائى من حيث الاستمرارية والعزل والتأريض وفقاً لكود الكهرباء.

3-4/11/3/2التأكد من توافق مكونات النظام (أجهزة التنظيم، المحركات .. الخ) .



4-4 التنظيف



4/4/1 جميع أعمال التنظيف والضبط والدهان مسئولية المقاول .



4/4/2 تنظيف جميع المعدات ووحدات التكييف والأجهزة ومجارى الهواء والأغلفة تنظيفاً جيداً من الجسيمات الصغيرة ومن الأوساخ والغبار كما تمسح أثار الزيوت والغبار والأوساخ وتزال نقاط الدهان من على الأجهزة .



4/4/3 ينظف أى جزء من نظام المواسير قبل اختباره وتشغيله تنظيفاً كاملاً لإزالة جميع الرمال والقشور والأوساخ حتى يختفى كل أثر لأى مواد غريبة مع مراعاة أن تؤمن مجارى جانبية مؤقتة لكل ملفات الماء لمنع سائل الشطف من المرور خلالها وتراجع جميع المحابس والمصافى.



4/4/4 يمرر النيتروجين داخل أنابيب مادة التبريد لإزالة الرطوبة والأجسام الغريبة .



4/4/5 تجهز جميع المراوح التى ستعمل أثناء التركيب بمرشحات مؤقتة ويتم تركيب مرشحات جديدة على هذه المراوح بعد أن يتم التخلص من الأوساخ الناتجة عن أعمال التركيب بالمبنى ومجارى الهواء ومجمعات الهواء وبعد أن تنظف جميع الأعمال الأخرى .



4/4/6 يكون المقاول مسئولاً على المحافظة على النظام بهذا الشكل أثناء أعمال الاختبارات والموازنة وحتى الاستلام الابتدائي للنظام .



4/4/7 تجرى جميع هذه العمليات فى حضور مهندس المالك .

5-4 الدهانات 



4/5/1 جميع الأعمال المتعلقة بالدهانات مسئولية المقاول.



4/5/2 يتم دهان جميع الأجهزة التى لم تدهن فى المصنع طبقاً للمواصفات المتعلقة بها وتدهن جميع العناصر المتعلقة بالأجهزة من وصلات ومواسير وخلافه بطبقة من دهان تمهيدى ثم بطبقة من دهان وسطى وأخيراً بطبقة من دهان نهائى وذلك بعد أن يتم تنظيف السطح الأساسى وإزالة الشحوم والصدأ من عليه. كما يعاد دهان أى سطح مدهون أصيب بأى تلف أثناء الشحن أو التركيب.



4/5/3 تدهن جميع المواسير المركبة داخل غرف الالات بدهان ملون يرمز إلى نوع المائع الذى يتدفق فيه وذلك طبقاً للجدول الأتى أو ما يماثلها وعلى المقاول تقديم عينات الالوان والأحرف والأسهم للاعتماد.



4/5/4 تدهن المواسير والأجهزة المعدنية المطلوب عزلها بدهان تمهيدى مضاد للصدأ.



4/5/4 لا تدهن لوحات البيان والبطاقات البيانية.

6-4 الاختبار والضبط والموازنة

6-4/1 عام:



6-4/1/1 يتم ضبط جميع الأنظمة والمكونات المتعلقة بها لتعطى أداء حسب ما هو مطلوب فى مستندات المشروع.

6-4/2/1 يجب أن تكون الأجهزة المستعملة للقياس دقيقة وحساسه وأن تكون مدة صلاحيتها للعمل طبقاً للمذكور بشهادة المعايرة لكل جهاز قياس. وتكون المعايرة لكل جهاز قياس من قبل مختبر معتمد أو من الشركة الصانعه وذلك للحصول على قياسات صحيحة. ويحق للجهة المشرفة طلب إعادة ضبط أجهزة القياس أو استعمال أجهزة قياس أخرى وكذلك طلب تكرار اختبارات عندما يكون هناك شك فى صحة القراءات. وتستعمل جميع الأجهزة طبقاً للتعليمات المعتمدة للشركة الصناعة وتؤمن جميع الأيدى العاملة والأجهزة وأجهزة القياس المطلوبة من قبل المقاول ولا يتم تركيب الأجهزة الدائمة والمستعملة للاختبارات (مثل أجهزة قياس درجة الحرارة والضغط) إلا قبل إجراء الاختبار مباشرة وذلك لتفادى أى عطل أو تغيير فى المعايير قد يطرأ عليها.

6-4/3/1 لا يتم البدء فى أعمال الاختبارات والضبط والموازنة قبل الانتهاء بالكامل من جميع الأعمال وبدء التشغيل التحريرى للنظام والذى يشمل التأكد من أن جميع المعدات تعمل بأمان وتحت ظروف التشغيل العادية وأن جميع أنظمة التحكم والكهرباء مركبة بالكامل وتعمل بكفاءة.



6-4/ 2ضبط وموازنة أنظمة الهواء: 

6-4/1/2عام

أ - يجب قبل البدء فى الأعمال مراجعة اتجاه المراوح ووضع خوانق الهواء والحريق فى الوضع مفتوح والتأكد من نظافة الزعانف وتمشيطها وجميع أبواب الخدمة مغلقة والسدادات فى أماكنها وأن جميع المخارج قد تم تركيبها وتوصيلها وأن يكون معدل التسريب بمجارى الهواء طبقاً للنسب المسموحة.

ب - التأكد من جميع الفتحات المطلوبة للموازنة والاختبار قد تم تنفيذها طبقاً لمتطلبات مسئولى أعمال الاختبار والضبط والموازنة وبحيث يكون فى مجرى هواء مستقيم وعلى مسافة ابعد ما يمكن من الأكواع والمنحنيات والمآخذ وأية مصدر يسبب حدوث دومات هوائية فى اتجاه سريان الهواء وذلك للحصول على أفضل قياسات لسريان الهواء.

ج – يتم ضبط أنظمة ضخ الهواء لتعطى كمية الهواء المطلوبة بالتصميم.

د – عموماً تتم الموازنة بين تمديدات مجارى الهواء الرئيسية وتحت الرئيسية والفرعية بضبط الخوانق المركبة على هذه المجارى لتؤمن سرعة منتظمة عبر مداخل الهواء للوحدات الطرفية قبل قياس معدلات سريان الهواء. تستعمل الخوانق بالمخارج لموازنة كميات الهواء النسبية بين مخارج الهواء المختلفة بنفس الفرع وتستخدم فقط إلى مدى الضبط الذى لا يسمح بظهور أصوات أو حركة هواء غير مقبولة. وتؤخذ القياسات لكميات الهواء بعد ضبط مخارج الهواء لتعطى القيم التصميمية لتوزيع الهواء بحد أقصى للتفاوت 15% أو طبقاً لمواصفات المشروع.

هـ – يتم ضبط كميات هواء النظام الكلية بصفة عامة بواسطة ضبط سرعات المروحة. خطورة ريش عجلة المروحة ولا تستعمل طريقة التضيق على سريان الهواء الكلى للنظام بواسطة الخوانق إلا فى الأنظمة ذات المراوح المحورية غير المزودة بوسيلة ضبط خطوة الريش وعلى أن يكون ضغط النظام أقل من 120 بسكال وأن لا تعدى شدة الصوت القيم المسموح بها.

و – تكون حركة الهواء وتوزيعه حسب ما هو موصوف ومشار إليه فى المواصفات ويجوز الإضافة إلى قياسات كميات الهواء أن يتم بعمل اختبارات الدخان عندما يطلب منه ذلك ليبين عملياً كيفية توزيع الهواء من مخارج الهواء.

ز – تتم موازنة مخارج الهواء بقياس معدلات السريان بواسطة استعمال أجهزة قياس سرعة الهواء لكل مخرج أو بالإستعانة بمخاريط لقياس معدلات تدفق الهواء المعتمدة من مهندس المالك أو طبقاً لمستندات المشروع.



6-4/2/2 جداول البيانات

يجب أن يشمل التقرير المعتمد من المسئول عن أعمال الضبط والاختبار والموازنة لكل نظام من أنظمة ضخ الهواء البيانات التالية وطبقاً لمستندات المشروع:

* الوحدات المراوح

- بيانات الوحدات (بيانات لوحة البيان)

- الشركة الصانعة والموديل

- الحجم

- الترتيب والتصريف والصنف

- قدرة المحرك بالحصان، الجهد بالفولت، الطور، التردد، وتيار الحمل الكلى بالأمبير.

- المكان وبيانات التعريف

* بيانات التصميم

- البيانات التى ذكرت فى قوائم مستندات المشروع

* بيانات الاختبار المدونة

- تصريف هواء المروحة مقاساً بالمتر المكعب / ساعة

- الغرف أو المساحات التى تخدمها المروحة

- الضغط الاستاتيكى مقاساً بوحدات البسكال (يسجل فقط عندما يتعذر التأكد من التصريف الكلى للنظام بقياس السرعة فى المجرى الرئيسى).

- عدد اللفات فى الدقيقة

- تيار التشغيل للمحرك الامبير

- قدرة التشغيل للمحرك بالحصان الفرملى

* الغرف

- بيانات التصميم

البيانات التى ذكرت فى قوائم مستندات المشروع
- بيانات الاختبار المدونة

رقم الغرفة 
رقم وحدة التغذية والطرد
كمية هواء التغذية بالمتر المكعب / الساعة لكل مخرج هواء سقفى أو جانبى
كمية الهواء الراجع أو المطرود بالمتر المكعب / الساعة لكل مدخل 
مقاسات فتحات الهواء ومعامل المساحة
6-4/3 ضبط وموازنة أنظمة الماء:

6-4/1/3عام

6-4/1/1/3 يجب أن تتم موازنة وضبط الهواء بشكل كامل قبل البدء بموازنة نظام الماء.

6-4/2/1/3 يجب قبل البدء فى الأعمال مراجعة الدوران للمضخات ونظافة المصافى وسلامة تركيبها ونظافة النظام بالكامل وكذلك فحص محابس التنفيس للتأكد من طرد الهواء بالكامل وأن جميع محابس الخدمة والموازنة مفتوحة.

6-4/2/3 يتم ضبط جميع أنظمة المياه للتدفئة والتبريد والمكثف لتعطى كميات المياه المطلوبة إلى أو خلال أى جزء من الأنظمة.

6-4/3/3 يتم استخدام الأنابيب الفنتورية والفوهات أو أى أجهزة قياس أخرى معتمدة من مهندس المالك بالإضافة إلى مقاييس الضغط لقياس معدلات السريان للمياه وموازنة الأنظمة وتستخدم محابس الموازنة ومحابس التحكم فى أعمال الضبط ولا تستخدم محابس الخدمة فى ذلك.

6-4/4/3 يتم ضبط الأنظمة قبل إجراء اختبارات السعة لتحقيق فقد الضغط التصميمى من خلال أجهزة التبادل الحرارى. وعندما لا توجد معدات ملحقة بالنظام لقياس سريان الماء يتم موازنة سريان الماء بواسطة قياس اختلاف درجتى الحرارة عبر أجهزة التبادل الحرارى أثناء عمل نظام الهواء.

6-4/ 5/3تفتح محابس التحكم الآلية بحيث تسمح بمرور كمية المياه الكلية خلال أجهزة التبادل الحرارى للنظام أثناء الاختبارات كما يتم ضبط سريان الماء خلال التحويله للمحابس ذات الاتجاهات الثلاثية لموازنة السريان الكلى خلال الدوائر المغذية.

6-4/6/3 جداول البيانات

يجب أن يشمل التقرير المعتمد من المسئول عن أعمال الضبط والاختبار والموازنة لكل نظام مائى على البيانات التالية وطبقاً لمستندات المشروع:

* المضخات

- بيانات التركيب (بيانات لوحة البيانات)

- اسم الشركة الصانعة والموديل

- الأبعاد

- أسلوب نقل الحركة

- قدرة المحرك بالكيلووات، الجهد بالفولت، الطور، تيار الحمل الكلى بالأمبير

- عدد اللفات بالدقيقة

* بيانات التصميم (البيانات المذكورة فى قوائم مستندات المشروع)

- التصرف باللتر / الثانية

- الرفع المانومترى (باسكال)

- عدد اللفات / الدقيقة

- قدرة التشغيل للمحرك بالكيلووات الفرملى

* بيانات الاختبار المدونة

- ضغوط الدفع (السريان الكامل واللاسريان)

- ضغوط السحب (السريان الكامل واللاسريان)

- تصريف التشغيل باللتر / الثانية

- تيار اللاحمل بالأمبير

- تيار السريان الكامل بالامبير

- تيار السريان بالأمبير

- تيار اللاسريان بالامبير

* وحدات تكييف الهواء

- بيانات التركيب (بيانات لوحة البيانات)

اسم الشركة الصانعة والموديل

كمية تصرف الهواء لتر / ث

السعة التبريدية بالكيلووات

* بيانات التصميم (البيانات المذكورة فى قوائم مستندات المشروع)

- السعة التبريدية بالكيلووات

- سريان الماء باللتر / الثانية

- درجة حرارة الماء الداخل والخارج

- تصرف الهواء لتر / ث

- الفقد فى الضغط (باسكال)

* بيانات الاختبار المدونة

- نوع الاجهزة وتعريفه (موقعها والرقم المعطى لها)

- ظروف الهواء الداخل والخارج (مثل درجة الحرارة بالميدان الجاف والرطب)

- درجة حرارة الماء الداخل والخارج

- سريان الماء باللتر / الثانية

- تصرف الهواء باللتر / الثانية

- الفقد فى ضغط الماء (باسكال)

- الفقد فى ضغط الهواء (باسكال)

* وحدات توليد المياه المثلجة

- بيانات التركيب (بيانات لوحة البيانات)

اسم الشركة الصانعة والموديل
قدرة المحرك بالكيلووات، الجهد بالفولت، التردد، الطور، تيار الحمل الكلى بالأمبير

تصرف الماء المثلج باللتر / الثانية ومياه المكثف وفرق الضغط وفرق درجات الحرارة

تصرف مياه أو هواء التبريد للمكثف وفرق درجات الحرارة وفرق الضغط

- بيانات التصميم

* البيانات المذكورة فى قوائم مستندات المشروع

- بيانات الاختبار للأنظمة المبردة بالمياه

- تصرف الماء باللتر / الثانية (فى المبخر والمكثف)

- مقدار الفقد فى ضغط الماء (فى المبخر والمكثف)

- درجات حرارة الماء الداخل والخارج (فى المبخر والمكثف)

- مقدار التيار بالأمبير

- ضغط السحب والدفع لمادة التبريد (باسكال)

* بيانات الاختبار المدونة للأنظمة المبردة بالهواء

- ضغط ودرجة حرارة الهواء الداخل والخارج للمكثف

- مقدار التيار (بالأمبير)

- ضغط السحب والدفع لمادة التبريد (باسكال)

- تصرف الماء فى المبخر باللتر / الثانية

- مقدار الفقد فى ضغط الماء فى المكثف (باسكال)



7-4 اختبار الأداء



7-4/1 اختبار الأداء لأنظمة المياه:

7-4/1/1 يتم إعادة فحص المضخات والمبردات والغلايات بعد إتمام ضبط المبادلات الحرارية إعادة الضبط إذا تطلب الأمر.

7-4/ 2/1تركب مقاييس ضغط على كل مبادل حرارى وبدون مقدار الفقد فى الضغط خلالها عند معدل السريان المحدد لعملية التكييف كما يتم إعادة ضبط الفقد فى الضغط عبر محبس التحويلة لتلائم الفقد فى ضغط المبادل أثناء السريان الكامل لمنع حدوث حالات عدم توازن للسريان عندما تكون المبادلات فى حالة تحويل كاملة.

7-4/3/1 يعاد التدفق على البنود التالية ويتم تسجيلها لكل جهاز من أجهزة التبريد والتدفئة.

- درجتى حرارة الماء والهواء الداخلين

- درجتى حرارة الماء والهواء الخارجين

- الفقد فى ضغط الهواء والماء لكل مبادل

- ضغط التشغيل للسحب والضغط والرفع المانومترى الكلى النهائى للمضخات

- التيار المقتن وتيار التشغيل الفعلى لمحرك المضخة

- قراءات جهاز قياس كمية الماء السارية

7-4/4/1 تختبر أجهزة الربط الكهربائى للتأكد من أن ضواغط التبريد سوف لا تعمل ما لم تعمل مضخات ماء و/أو مراوح المكثف ومضخات الماء المبرد و/أو مراوح برج التبريد. ويدقق على مفاتيح الضغط التفاضلى أو مفاتيح سريان الماء للتاكد من أن ضواغط التبريد سوف لا تعمل ما لم هناك حجم كاف من الماء يسرى خلال المبرد والمكثف ويطبق نفس الأسلوب للتدقيق على أداء الغلاية. وتختبر مضخات التزييت للتأكد من أنه فى حالة توقف ضاغط التبريد لأى سبب فأن مضخات التزييت ستواصل العمل حتى يتوقف الضاغط تماماً عن العمل.

7-4/5/1 تختبر أجهزة التحكم للتأكد من أن ضاغط التبريد سيتوقف عن العمل فى الحالات التالية:

- أى خلل يصيب تغذية زيت التزييت

- ارتفاع غير طبيعى لضغط الدفع لمادة التبريد

- انخفاض غير طبيعى لضغط السحب لمادة التبريد

- حرارة منخفضة غير طبيعية للماء الخارج من المبرد

7-4/6/1 يختبر عمل أجهزة ضبط الرطوبة والمرطبات للتأكد من أن المرطبات سوف لا تعمل فى حالة انقطاع الكهرباء أو توقف المروحة.

7-4/7/1 تختبر المفاتيح اليدوية فى لوحة الكهرباء الرئيسية مع لمبات بيان الأعمال للتأكد من عملهم بشكل صحيح.

7-4/ 8/1يتم اختبار سعة المعدات عند ظروف التشغيل الفعلية.



7-4/2 اختبار أداء أنظمة الهواء:

7-4/1/2 تفحص وضعية ومعايرة الترموستات فى نفس الوقت الذى تفحص فيه سخانات الهواء ومبردات الهواء.

7-4/2/2 يختبر عمل مقياس أو حساس الضغط التفاضلى للمرشحات.

7-4/3/2 بعد أنظمة الهواء المغذى والهواء الراجع يعاد فحص وضبط البنود التالية:

- عدد اللفات / الدقيقة للمروحة وتيار حمل التشغيل لمحرك المروحة

- ضغط النظام الاستاتيكى للسحب والدفع

- التأكد من الهواء الراجع وهواء التجديد للنظام

7-4/4/2 مراجعة ظروف الهواء (درجات الحرارة الجاف والرطبه مثلاً)

7-4/ 5/2يتم اختبار سعة الوحدات عند ظروف التشغيل الفعلية

7-4/6/2 يفحص نمط سريان الهواء للتأكد من خلوه من التيارات أثناء فترة التدفئة وكذلك أثناء فترة التبريد فى الأماكن المشغولة ويتم ذلك بواسطة جهاز اختبار لسريان الهواء.

7-4/7/2 يختبر عمل أجهزة التحكم والكهرباء المركبة وكذلك عمل المحركات المحددة لوضعية الخوانق.

7-4/8/2 تفحص القواطع اليدوية والقواطع الرئيسية الواقعة خارج أجهزة تغذية الهواء الرئيسية ومعدات طرد الهواء للتأكد من أنها تعمل بشكل صحيح مع لمبات بيان الأعطال. 



7-4/ 3اختبار شدة الضوضاء: 



7-4/1/3 يجرى اختبارات شدة الضوضاء والصادرة من وحدات تكييف الهواء فى أماكن مختارة من المبانى لبيان مدى مطابقتها للقيم الموصى بها فى جداول (12-2) (14-2) بند 4-2 وتجرى الاختبارات بأجهزة معتمدة ومعايرة .



7-4/ 2/3تؤخذ القراءات الآتية :

- منسوب ضغط الصوت بالديسيبل (أ) SPL dB(A) ، 

- معاير الضوضاء NC

- معاير الغرفة NR

يتم أخذ أى من المقاييس السابقة طبقاً لأهمية المشروع كما هو وارد فى مستندات التعاقد .



7-4/3/3 تؤخذ القراءات فى الأماكن المختارة فى أثناء عمل النظام وكذلك فى أثناء عدم عمل النظام وذلك لتحديد منسوب شدة الضوضاء والصادرة عن وحدات تكييف الهواء فقط وذلك فى حالة وجود مصادر ضوضاء خارجية .


----------



## ابن العميد (1 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا موضوع جميل


----------



## سليمان نور (1 ديسمبر 2010)

اهم حاجه ف دامبر الحريق هو طريقه تركيبه لان المقاول بيستهل ويفتح الدكت ويركبه ودي طريقه خطا لازم يتبع اسمكنا ولابد من وضع زوايا حديد لتثبيه ف الحائط ووضع sleeeve


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (5 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا أخ وليد . وشكرا


----------



## abdelsalamn (17 مارس 2012)

*بارك الله فيك ياهندسة*


----------



## drmady (18 مارس 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا ، ورجاء من المهندسين اصحاب الخبرة التعاون والتفاعل معنا فى الموضوع لاهميته 

والله الموفق والمستعااااان


----------



## nofal (18 مارس 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا .


----------



## elgezawe (25 مارس 2012)

سؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤال مهم جدا وضرورى؟؟؟؟؟؟
هو انا ينفع افتح فتحه لمخارج الهواء فى التكييف المركزى فوق عصب الصاج ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ولو حصل فيه مشاكل ولا عادى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## elgezawe (25 مارس 2012)

اين الردود


----------



## وائل البرعى (26 مارس 2012)

موضوع من 2008 إلى الأن ولا يوجد ردود على المواضيع الذى طرحها المهندس إبراهيم جزاه الله خيرا


----------



## mechanic power (26 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا"


----------



## mechanic power (26 مارس 2012)

الله


----------



## ابن الضاد (27 مارس 2012)

م / ابراهيم قشانه قال:


> thanks eng waled



فى الحقيقة هذا موضوع غاية فى الروعة وواضح لكننا فى انتظار الخبراء لمثل هذة المواضيع ...وياحبذا لو كانت مدعومة بالصور والكود العالمى 
ولكم جزيل الشكر اخوانى:84:


----------



## Asaad Mohamed Khal (4 مايو 2012)

شكراً علي الطرح المجزي والمفيد


----------



## abdelsalamn (13 نوفمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## abdelsalamn (17 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## abdelsalamn (26 يناير 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا موضوع جميل


----------



## Ahmed meca 88 (30 ديسمبر 2015)

maximum length for horizontal duct be tested​
​


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (21 فبراير 2016)

بارك الله فيكم يا أخواني وجزاكم خيرا . وشكرا


----------



## ايمن حسين (2 فبراير 2017)

نامل مشاركة من مهندسى الالكتروميكانيكال لادراج الانظمة الموجودة بالفنادق والمستشفيات والاختبارات المطلوبة لها 
مثل نظام مقاومة الحريق ونظام انذار الحريق ونظام المصاعد ونظام الاخلاء ونظام الاستدعاء وباقى الانظمة الاخرى الموجودة


----------



## خالد بيسو (12 فبراير 2017)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## ali hussin ali (13 مايو 2017)

مشكورين


----------

